# My First FF



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So this year my very first goat freshened as a two year old. I got her at two months old. All my other does I had bought already in milk or had already freshened before. So I really had no idea what to expect from a FF. I was really hoping for great things though since she is my first goat and I am quite attached to her! She kidded March 12 and I finally separated the kid overnight to see what she has to offer.

To be honest when she had first kidded, her udder was very awkward and I was very disappointed.. But she actually filled it very well over the last few months! I really don't like her teat placement but I love how easy she is to milk!

At first I was planning to sell her because of the teat placement but after seeing how snugly attached she is and smoothly blended in the fore, I think I will try to find a buck that throws great teat placement to breed her to!

As I said I have never had a FF so I welcome any opinions from those of you that have watched udders develop from their first year!

Thank you! Please be completely honest, you won't hurt my feelings


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not much capacity, but that could definitely change with future freshenings, the medial looks a little off but could be because of shave job? Right udder half looks slightly bigger than other, but with FFs, there's always a good chance they will even out. Hard to tell when not in person  My biggest peeve has always been winged teats lol, but the attachments are pretty nice! Would love to see some side pics of her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

When I get a helper to take pix, I will definitely post them! As a yearling I hated her flat shoulders but as a 2 year old they have definitely sharpened!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh and I think it's the shadow that makes her right half look so much bigger, bc I don't notice it looking like that in person lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Personally, I'm thinking too many breedings down the line to get that udder where it needs to be. I'd sell her and get a better start


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm willing to wait and see how her udder changes with a second freshening


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I kinda have to agree with Kat Dee...while she might gain capacity with future freshenings, her medial and teat placement isn't going to change :shrug: it sorta depends on your herd goals, if you're wanting competitiveness in the showring I wouldn't keep her, but if you're just wanting a good milk producer then she'd probably be a good choice. Plus teat placement is pretty difficult to correct within the Nubian breed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Most nubians do have awful teat placement.. but what's wrong with her medial? I thought it was nice?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I lightened the pic, does that help?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

It doesn't look straight to me (could be because her udder isn't shaved clean) and her right udder half does look larger. It's harder to tell when you can't see it in person though. Nice height of attachment though  Also, when you're shaving the udder, you can get it better using a razor and shaving cream, really works great


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok thanx I'm concerned now this I have two does with udders thst I don't like.. what's more concerning is I like Galaxy's more :shock: I'm not even willing to post Kat's udder lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kat's udder has been through a lot too, after a year of congestion almost any doe's udder isn't going to be show worthy lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Even though I'm keeping her daughter to see how she freshens, I don't think it will tell me much since Kat had a gorgeous ff udder..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Are you going to breed her to kid as a yearling?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, as long as she keeps growing well


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

So you have crossed over aye?  I remember when you wouldn't even consider breeding a doe until she's at least 2 lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well since this was my first time with a ff, I'm going to try different next time and see which way I like better :sly:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok Lindsey, these are for you. I didn't have help so I just tied her up and shot a couple.






















Then I tried to get everyone in the same pic, just barely got them all :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gee, I feel special 
She sure is a fatty! Lol!
Is that her wether standing by her? He's HUGE!!!!! 
Kat's udder looks great from this distance


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol Galaxy has lost weight since being in milk! :lol: and yes that's her far wether  ohnya, Kat looks great from a distance hahaha! Just don't get close... :banghead:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

When was he born? Her milk must be loaded with protein


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Mid march.. he should totally be weaned by now lol! She's kind of trying to wean him herself but not really..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like you were right about her right side.. I got better pix today with better lighting.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's easy to get excited about a doe's udder and overlook/not notice some things....trust me I know! Lol, idk how many times I've thought a doe's udder was awesome, showed it to a friend and learned/agreed I was completely wrong lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol well yes, I do that with a lot of things! :lol: I'm still really curious to see how this one turns out next year so I guess now it's a waiting game!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol, good luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx :lol:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If the kid is on her, udders will usually be a bit off. The kids can milk the doe out, causing more production in one half, than a human can do, since you only milk twice a day.

I usually give a FF another chance to see how well she improves.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I only milk once a day since the kid is with her all the time... though I should wean him and try to wake up earlier to milk her twice a day. ..


----------



## Mlivestock (Jul 4, 2016)

She's a nice starter doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Personally, unless I had an emotional attachment to her or her production was really high, I wouldn't keep this doe. She doesn't have a very good rear attachment, teat placement is off and teats wing out. These problems aren't going to get better with further freshening.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for your opinion  I actually am quite attached to this doe... So I am going to breed her to a really nice buck then maybe retain a kid next year and see what happens from there


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I may be in the minority but I wouldn't throw this doe out. 

teat placement/angle are not going to improve with freshenings.

Capacity should.

Teat placement is only a small part of the scorecard so if she is easy to milk I wouldn't use that as a culling point.

She has a nice fore udder and nice long rump.

I like the challenge of breeding for improvements and think she's a nice starter doe.

I'd give her another freshening and hopefully keep a doe kid from her. Once I had a nice doe from her I'd sell her probably unless you need the milk and she is a good producer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx Nicole, good plan!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I need a little more advice on this girl, I sold her 4 month old wether today and I'm wondering if I can just keep milking her once a day like I have been or if I need to start milking twice?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would see how tight she gets, and go from there. It really depends on how much he was drinking.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That sounds like a great idea, why didn't I think of it! :lol: thank you for being my brain


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol! You're welcome.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She wasn't extremely tight but since I was going to be gone all day I decided to milk her this morning, got a half Gallon! She's my good little milker!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Total of 7.75# from Galaxy today!  what a good girl!


----------

